# coyote snaring...any advice?



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm headed out tomorrow/wednesday to get some snares out before season is gone. It's been a few years and I almost connected last time I set for em. A co-worker of mine has a fairly large coyote problem that he is looking to end...or at least put a dent in. Any of you guys have any last minute pep-talks or advice I can take with me to make me feel the slightest bit good about my odds? Hope you all have been having a good season! New house really limited my time afield...there's always next year!  Thanks guys!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

bowhuntr81 said:


> It's been a few years and I almost connected last time I set for em.


Might want to make sure your snares are still legal. I know they changed some of the regs on snares, not sure how long ago they did. I know Matt's snares he used around 4 years ago wouldn't be legal to use anymore. 

Good luck if you get some out! Wish I could give you some tips, I'll be taking notes myself on this thread.


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had my best luck on trails in cattail marshes,lost one this year by a deer carcass,he straightened out the 285# jhook.:rant:I read somewhere that a coyote can pull with 400# of pressure.All of your regs. on snareing are in the hunting and trapping guide.I put some pics in the photo gallery of my previous catches if you want to check them out,good luck.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Only had 1 get away due to the break-away,the rest were lost due to the 4 1/4in loop reg.I finally gave-up on them 2 or 3 seasons ago,when out of 7 coyotes caught,only 1 was waiting for me when I checked them.To top it off,the 1 that I did get to see,was able to slip out of it while I was tring to take a pic :yikes: The best advice I can offer is,check them as early/often as you can and hope luck is on your side.Really sucks the way it has ended-up,they were a great tool for fox/coyote :sad:


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

> Really sucks the way it has ended-up,they were a great tool for fox/coyote


You got that right Snaremen!!



> I know they changed some of the regs on snares, not sure how long ago they did.


2005:rant:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Fences are a great set up but don't overlook brush filled draws
Coyotes sure don't seem to mind a snare but be carefull just how much fencing you try to use to lead them into a setup.
Less is better.
Set lots of snares where you know they travel, I have doubled quite a bit here in the west.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Trout,

We don't have good snare regs at all. Fences are illegal in MI. I personally never liked fences. But give me no deer stop and 90-110 lb breakaway with a stinger spring (spring doesn't aid in closing of the snare) and then MI sportsmen could get the coyote pop. down.


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dave,is the stinger spring your talking about a dispatch snare? Also i see you are from lake ann,is that lake leann,my grandmother lives across the the road on crystal lk.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Griff


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Avid,

Lake Ann is in Benzie County. I am not to far from Crystal Lake.


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the pic griff,i have never seen a spring like that,thats only on lethal snares right?


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes Lethal but the RIGHT way. But still illegal in MI.


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

I just reread where it doesn't aid in closing of snare,what does it do exactly? I not to famaliar with how a dispatch snare works since we can't use them,i think the springs must cinch down tight on the neck?is that right? Thanks.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

That's correct. The stinger spring is used to keep tension on the cable when the animal isn't pulling and make the snare lethal with almost all neck catches. Our DNR is pretty much insistant that ours will be "cable restraints"- as close as possible to 100% non-lethal. 

Don't forget the entanglement restrictions on snares in Michigan as well.

I'm sticking with footholds.

John


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

That's too bad about the regs on snares now. When Joe came out to scout around our property he said it would be a perfect woods for snaring but with the new regs you migt as well not waste you're time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info. everyone.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Dave Lyons said:


> Trout,
> 
> We don't have good snare regs at all. Fences are illegal in MI. I personally never liked fences. But give me no deer stop and 90-110 lb breakaway with a stinger spring (spring doesn't aid in closing of the snare) and then MI sportsmen could get the coyote pop. down.



Oh I see.
FWIW I have caught lots of yotes in snares and they are very much alive.
This seems to happen with a longer snare and no tangle spot.
Fences are about all the verticle structure we have here so I have to use them.
Kill poles are too costly and the ground is too hard to drive them in the ground late winter.
btw Late winter here there are no ranging cows or other animals


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info.everyone,yea i am mostly doing footholds from now on,probably won't order more snares unless they change the rules.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Alot of response, thanks guys! I know the odds aren't that great with the current regs, but I'm going to give it a try anyway! Good luck to the rest of you! Hopefully MTA will be able to really get an edge in at the state level and the regs can be worked on, we'll see!


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

got one in a mi legal snare last week finally, after missing about 8 ealier, including one that was chewed through. The yote was very much alive when I got to him. It was really cool, first time ever snaring a yote and not much success at first, but just stay with it and eventually you'll get to really know their travel routes and have to move set ups. Catching that first yote was like shooting my first deer! Good luck, its a lot of fun and good exercise checking the traps every day, exspecially in the deep snow!


----------

